# Pedido de pass para montar partición [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola a todos:

Soy usuario de KDE5, desde hace un tiempo al arrancar la PC y loguearme me aparece un cuadro solicitando mi pass de SU para montar una partición.

El tema es que no quiero montar esa unidad ni que me aparezca ese cartel. El tema es que no encuentro el origen o línea que genera ese llamado a montar una partición.

Tienen alguna idea de por donde puedo buscar?

Muchas graciasLast edited by natrix on Sun Oct 18, 2020 2:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si la partición aparece en /etc/fstab. Si lo está añade a las opciones de montaje noauto.

----------

## pcmaster

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira si la partición aparece en /etc/fstab. Si lo está añade a las opciones de montaje noauto.

 

Si pones noauto, no se montará automáticamente al arrancar. Quizá es como está y al necesitarla para algo te pide la clave. Si fuera eso, ponle auto, para que la monte automáticamente.

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Muchas gracias por tomar el tema!!

En este momento está en "noauto", el tema es que no quiero que se monte automaticamente.

En un comienzo sospeché de este punto, pero tengo otras particiones en "noauto" y KDE no me pide de montarlo.

Es demasiado raro, y no puedo ver si esto ocurrió después de algún update o al actualizar algún archivo de configuración

----------

## expobi

¿Que tienes en esa partición que el sistema quiere montar al inicio?

Quiza por hay este la solución.

Por otro lado: ¿esa partición no la quieres montar como root o no la quieres montar al inicio, o la quieres montar con tu usuario?

----------

## natrix

Hola expobi:

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, esa es una partición NTFS con datos. Mi intención es que la pueda montar manualmente solo cuando la necesite, no en el arranque. Así lo hice desde siempre.

Lo que hice para evitar que se monte es sacarle la USE "-daemon -systemd" a udisks2

Saludos

----------

## expobi

Supongo que ya lo habras mirado pero a mi las actualizaciones alguna vez me han cambiado alguna configuración.

En preferencias del sistama de kde > Almacenamiento extraíble > Dispositivos extraíbles, revisa que no tengas esa particion en montaje automatico al inicio.

----------

